# Taking the exam in a different track



## Civangineer (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you allowed to gain field experience in Transportation but sit for the Geotechnical exam? Also, while working under a PE, is it okay if he/she has a PE from a different state only? I'm asking because I don't know how anal the licensing board can get when processing applications for the PE exam and evaluating what constitute as "qualifying professional experience".

Thanks


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 20, 2012)

The most likely answers are: yes, and yes.

Read your state boards guidelines, laws, definitions, etc. Most consider qualifying experience as qualifying experience for the "PE" exam, not for the "PE: Civil: Transportation" exam. Generally, a PE can sign off for anyone in any state.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Check with your state board for the most definitive answer. Some are more restrictive than others.


----------



## Civangineer (Sep 20, 2012)

The VA DPOR website does not have much information. The very little information that I've come across are from the PE license application and the PE reference form.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 24, 2012)

To be totally sure and not waste valuable time or money, call the State Board and ask the question directly. There is someone at the state board that will give you a definitive answer-- you may want it in writing so that you have a documented copy, however, call / write the state board and ask to be sure.


----------

